

Looking for partners for a start-up - local

I am looking for 2 partners who would like to join me to put up a technology start-up. is there anyone here who's interested ?
======
jhefter
Partners for what? What space are you working in? What is your domain of
competency? Are you the product visionary guy, the business execution guy, the
technical execution guy? Is there a particualar location you need to be in? Is
there anything you've done in the past that indicates you've got the right DNA
for your role and the space you want to be in? So to review: 1) What? 2) Why?
3) And why with you?

------
nateberkopec
Come on, sell me a little.

------
phyllotaxis
Not to divert too much attention from the OP, but where might individuals go
for this purpose online? Specific forums? Meetups? I want to meet programmers
with the desire to start something together as well, but am embarrassed to say
I don't know where to look, and I want to find ways to go out and hang with
people locally to have a good time with a common purpose: talking technology,
science and the future. The ideas we want to develop into reality.

You gotta KNOW people, as in personally, before you can make that
invitation... I would never dump my thoughts and hopes onto a stranger, but a
cup of coffee a few weeks in, and you have a good bead on a friendship
prospect. Where can I find these guys outside of a college bar, which is
creepy as hell, being as I am no longer in college. Can you imagine the
conversation/intro: "Hey buddy-- you code?......<cough>"

Where do you meet people that are legitimately interested in talking shop
about this kind of stuff, assuming you don't have them in your circle already?

~~~
swanson
Go to Meetup.com, find a local user group for whatever
language/technique/framework you like working in and go to the meetings. When
you are at the meetings actually get involved and introduce yourself and ask
people about what they are working on.

~~~
phyllotaxis
I actually poked around and couldn't find anything relevant on MeetUp... I was
hoping there was a super-secret underground group of coderhippies that
congregate somewhere I've never heard of... alas, my search continues.

~~~
local
Well, i am a developer, i know a few languages including Java,C++, C#, Groovy,
and a few other scripting languages.

I had a different entrepreneur tech idea in my mind at the time i posted this
question here. Now since there's no place on the web to find coder-hippies ;)
or business/marketing entrepreneur people, why not create a place for all
those entrepreneur students who are looking to connect to one another. I don't
mind anyone stealing this idea and working on it, but if there's anyone who
would like to join me in creating this application please buzz me.

I am living in a Asian country, and geographical location would not effect a
startup.

let me know, what you think :)

~~~
phyllotaxis
My thinking as well...

~~~
local
So any plans to work on it :D

~~~
phyllotaxis
This. [http://www.guotime.com/2011/07/how-to-have-successful-
early-...](http://www.guotime.com/2011/07/how-to-have-successful-early-stage-
startup-meetups-like-hackers-and-founders/)

Except for people even earlier in the chain. I'm talking no investors (in any
official capacity) or anything formal/markety- Just guys and ladies that want
to find people that want to flesh out their ideas through exposure to like-
minded people. I can envision forums with a geography element that is
specifically oriented towards orchestrating get-togethers. Or even better, how
about using Elgg to make open networks to connect people by interest?
<http://www.elgg.org/about.php>

That would be cool.

My internet is down outside of work, so I'm limited to my phone currently,
which I'm glad to have, but loathe to use for extended typing. Thoughts?

~~~
phyllotaxis
Whatever this is, you want it to create a "culture of intent" that clearly
demonstrates to its users that the goal is community interaction, cooperation,
and friendly optimism. We need someplace a little more personal and under-the-
radar where we can enter the software development scene, such as it is, so
that we can share our early education with smart people near to us, so we can
combine the best elements of "hometown familiarity" with global, futuristic
scope and stage.

The division if labor has brought us here to this place on YC together- it's
simply in our interest to find find each other near where we sit- at home. It
makes sense to combine intellects and personalities to help guide the way to
the many big-time plans and creations. I want a hometown launching pad for
getting to San Francisco Bay, custom built to show me the local people reading
this that want the same challenging but totally do-able map to creating world-
wide success in the technology world. I'm looking at this world, and it's in
need of an on-ramp to all the talent percolating in every small town on the
map. Imagine the state of science today, the internet being one lense of
which, where every truly interested person within 1000 miles of you were able
to go to the same places to feed their computing human culture- face to face,
instead of looking at everyone in the internet world as a collection of
digital sentences, with the 3/5 conveyance of intent delivered, which is the
average ability of a written sentence to say _exactly_ what was intended. The
other 2/5 is body language and eye contact. We should make real efforts to
find each other and create from our current homes, until we have a stable of
nailed-down implementations we can confidently present to the pro's.We have
the neighbors nearby that want to work together, with smart, cool, fun, and
dedicated people. We each try our best to be that way ourselves. I see so many
of you here- I wish I could meet you and talk about these amazing, exciting
advances in our technology and abilies to change the world in incredibly
powerful ways. I think we should make a network that exists for this purpose.
I want to work with you people. We all want the help from our friends, so we
should put these friends of common interest together. Plus, there's beer,
social commentary, new information, and connection to the bigger world. That
would be cool. Would you agree?

~~~
local
yeah, sounds good to me. i looked at elgg as well, i believe one should create
this social engine from scratch. It could be innovative and who knows, we
might be able to make it better than elgg it self. your thoughts?

~~~
phyllotaxis
Perhaps ground-up would be effective in the long run, but my imagination
wonders if an index of pre-populated mini-networks all rooted on one "jump
page" might work better in the near-term. At least that's the functionality I
imagine- the index could be similar to a traditional forum layout, where the
categorized interests lead you to Elgg-like (again, only as an example) focus-
and/or geographically-specific group of people. They would of course be fully
capable of interconnecting _between_ other networks throughout the site, but
the goal here is sharing among people in your local group of like-minded
people. It's fun to think of the possibilities here- there are many. Back to
you- PS- just saw this and thought it might apply
[http://blog.garlicsim.org/post/7699968171/why-making-a-
cool-...](http://blog.garlicsim.org/post/7699968171/why-making-a-cool-project-
is-a-good-idea-for-an)

